# GPS Trouble



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Having trouble getting my GPS to work. Last it was working was on CM7 nightlies. Sbf'd back to Froyo. Did two part update to rooted GB. No GPS lock. Wifi and VZW show ok. Also, this may be part of the problem also. Whenever I power down the phone and restart I go straight to clockwork recovery everytime. No regular reboot. Any suggestions or has my GPS fried somehow?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

no ur gps didnt fry...i had trouble with it too for a min there...update to the newest nightly and report back


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

if your on rooted .596, flash D2 bootstrap and click on after success then you should boot up normal after that.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> Having trouble getting my GPS to work. Last it was working was on CM7 nightlies. Sbf'd back to Froyo. Did two part update to rooted GB. No GPS lock. Wifi and VZW show ok. Also, this may be part of the problem also. Whenever I power down the phone and restart I go straight to clockwork recovery everytime. No regular reboot. Any suggestions or has my GPS fried somehow?


also make sure u dont have some kinda boot into safemode option checked somewhere if u are on a rom now. if i remember correctly liberty had this option, to safeguard yourself in case something messed up you could still get into clockwork the next time you reboot.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

OK I got the reboot issue worked out. Still no gps though. Gps test confirms it's turned on. Just doesn't lock in.


----------



## atomic21 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have also been having GPS issues on MIUI. It will find my position right after a reboot, but then eventually can't get a fix.

edit: I just flashed the newest nightly and can't get a fix at all. I'm gonna try an sbf to see of that might do the trick.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok sbf'd again. No gps on rooted froyo. Guessing it's shot at this point.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

On latest CM7 nightlie and still no dice with all in one fix. Must have fried between roms at some point.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Chasm31 said:


> On latest CM7 nightlie and still no dice with all in one fix. Must have fried between roms at some point.


Did you by chance try using the verizon nav software while you were on stock froyo? Give it a try, if you haven't.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Already on OMFGB now. Think that would help? Don't mind sbf again.


----------



## atomic21 (Jun 20, 2011)

My GPS started working again (actually getting a fix) after I flashed omfgb.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Chasm31 said:


> Already on OMFGB now. Think that would help? Don't mind sbf again.


Its not workin on that rom either? If not, I would definitely try vzw nav


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok sbfing now. Will try vzw nav and report back.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

No luck with vzw naz either. Accuracy only gets to within 3100 meters.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I finally got it fixed. Pulled battery for 15+ minutes. Now working like a charm. Edit nm. Had wifi on. Back to sqaure one.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Chasm31 said:


> Ok I finally got it fixed. Pulled battery for 15+ minutes. Now working like a charm. Edit nm. Had wifi on. Back to sqaure one.


Just some things to try...
Did u do a factory reset after sbf?
Try with a different memcard.
Are you verifying that all the location settings boxes are checked ?
I know it can work inside, but do you have a clear view of the sky? Sometimes you need that for gps to work.
Maybe there was a solar flare and its interfering with gps satellites comm. Lol. Sorry...I'm out if ideas for now.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah lol pretty sure it's gone for good. Sucks you lose warranty with root esp on something like this.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Well holy cow. Its working after pulling sd card and booting without. Thanks razor.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

OK sd card back in and no gps. What would this have to do with it? I reformatted and everything. Still only works without. About to try a different card.


----------



## HighwaySnobbery (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah after something like that, I'd reformat that card. Just be sure to back up your data.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

OK tried with three other cards. Got them to work by shaking the phone. Maybe connection coming loose? I don't know but at least I finally found a fix.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I know this is getting ridiculous. Found the source of problem. Take battery cover off, excellent lock. Put battery cover on, instant loss. Now how would fix that?


----------



## ErasedInOneDay (Aug 17, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> Ok I know this is getting ridiculous. Found the source of problem. Take battery cover off, excellent lock. Put battery cover on, instant loss. Now how would fix that?


I also have been having accuracy issues as of late and was actually able to replicate your solution. I'm running CM7 nightly #56 with the .13 baseband - but I had GPS issues that started before the baseband update, so don't anyone go pointing fingers  I don't know what the cause to the problem is, I'm going to try various SBFs and ROM flashes tonight...


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know exactly when this issue started. I noticed after flashing a beta rom. During testing noticed it. Maybe started after 2nd init run then getting back to rooted 596. After a few days found the battery cover the problem. I first went to 596 through liberty rom. Thought maybe the tbh may be part of the problem. Don't know. Running otterbox without battery cover on for now. Read on another forum someone else had same issue.


----------



## ErasedInOneDay (Aug 17, 2011)

Chasm31 said:


> I don't know exactly when this issue started. I noticed after flashing a beta rom. During testing noticed it. Maybe started after 2nd init run then getting back to rooted 596. After a few days found the battery cover the problem. I first went to 596 through liberty rom. Thought maybe the tbh may be part of the problem. Don't know. Running otterbox without battery cover on for now. Read on another forum someone else had same issue.


Well I have the same issue as you, but I never encountered ANY of those environments. I haven't been on .596 (rooted/non-rooted) for weeks, I've never ever used TBH, and I probably didn't run this beta ROM that you ran either. I think we have a hardware problem, but the timing is oddly coincidental. I don't know if the .13 baseband broke it, but returning to the .07 baseband didn't fix it.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine was broke before baseband. I just now updated.


----------



## drhodus32 (Jun 27, 2011)

Its a known issue on the X. I sent back 2 phones to finally get one that hasn't given out on me yet. (1st was before rooting so ROMS are not the cause). If u are under warranty I suggest sbf'ng and sending it back...just IMO.

Sent from #


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

One more observation. If I lightly squeeze the corner closest to camera of battery cover while on, it will regain gps lock.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

That may be the case and timing was odd that it just so happened between sbf and update to 596.


----------



## ErasedInOneDay (Aug 17, 2011)

drhodus32 said:


> Its a known issue on the X. I sent back 2 phones to finally get one that hasn't given out on me yet. (1st was before rooting so ROMS are not the cause). If u are under warranty I suggest sbf'ng and sending it back...just IMO.
> 
> Sent from #


I think that's what I'm going to have to do. I can't imagine where I went wrong, I'm going to chalk it up to a hardware failure at this point. I wish I at least dropped it or did something obviously bad. Now I'm worried about replicating the issue on a different DX


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

I can live without battery cover because I don't want a refurb.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"Chasm31 said:


> One more observation. If I lightly squeeze the corner closest to camera of battery cover while on, it will regain gps lock.


That's where the metal contact is that touches the battery cover that allows the battery cover to be used as an antenna. Maybe you need to pry it up a little bit to make sure it touches when the cover is on.


----------



## Chasm31 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok so that is what that metal prong next to battery pull tab is. Still only without battery cover.


----------

